# Al Gore nomeado para Prémio Nobel da Paz



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 15:32)

> O ex-vice-presidente dos Estados Unidos Al Gore foi nomeado para o Prémio Nobel da Paz 2007, pelos seus largos esforços em atrair a atenção mundial para os problemas do aquecimento global, noticia a FOXNews.
> 
> «Um dos pré-requisitos para vencer um Prémio Nobel da Paz é fazer a diferença, e Al Gore fez a diferença», afirmou à Associeted Press Boerge Brende, anterior ministro do ambiente e actualmente ministro do comércio da Noruega.
> 
> ...




Simpatizo com este tipo


----------



## dj_alex (1 Fev 2007 às 15:57)

Xiiiiiii....Agora é que vai tudo cair em cima do homem e do aquecimento global....


----------



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 16:08)




----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

Não é de estranhar... mais uma manobra politica, infelizmente já nem os prémios Nobel se escapam às pressões dos lobies! 

Vamos ser sinceros, mas o que tem este homem feito a fim de ser candidato a um prémio desta magnitude????  Enfim... E esta opinião é à margem dos aquecimentos globais!

O documentário do homem tem lá umas "inocentes" manipulaçõezitas, digamos assim ", como dizer que na famosa e escaldante onda de calor de 2003 morreram em Portugal 13 mil pessoas, apenas se enganou num zero, pois foram pouco mais de 1300 (pouco mais é apenas um modo de o dizer, já que uma vida perdia seja pelo que for é sempre de lamentar bastante! !!!)

Sigam este link onde já foi debatido o assunto: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=259


----------



## Zoelae (1 Fev 2007 às 17:31)

Eu acho que deviam criar o Prémio Nobel do Ambiente...


----------



## dj_alex (1 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu acho que deviam criar o Prémio Nobel do Ambiente...



ciências da terra talvez...ou algo assim....


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 19:02)

Espero que não ganhe o Nobel pois se ganhar é uma vergonha!
Que promiscuidade entre política e os prémios! Não vejo absolutamente relação entre a bandeira do Al Gore e a paz   Se ainda fosse um lutador contra essas obras de engenharia que alguns países fazem em que desviam águas e provocam a seca e desespero noutros, entendia! Agora aquecimento global...


----------



## Mago (1 Fev 2007 às 19:23)

Minho disse:


> Espero que não ganhe o Nobel pois se ganhar é uma vergonha!
> Que promiscuidade entre política e os prémios! Não vejo absolutamente relação entre a bandeira do Al Gore e a paz   Se ainda fosse um lutador contra essas obras de engenharia que alguns países fazem em que desviam águas e provocam a seca e desespero noutros, entendia! Agora aquecimento global...



No filme/documento "Uma verdade inconveniente" existe uma parte em que se refere às guerras dos Estados Unidos, um apelo às causas ambientais que derivam das guerras, aos custos materiais e não só.

Não defendo politiquices, mas penso que se ele fosse o presidente dos Estados Unidos de certeza as decisões seriam bem diferentes das asneiradas do senhor Bush.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2007 às 23:40)

Sem comentarios simplesmente


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 23:57)

Mago disse:


> No filme/documento "Uma verdade inconveniente" existe uma parte em que se refere às guerras dos Estados Unidos, um apelo às causas ambientais que derivam das guerras, aos custos materiais e não só.
> 
> Não defendo politiquices, mas penso que se ele fosse o presidente dos Estados Unidos de certeza as decisões seriam bem diferentes das asneiradas do senhor Bush.



Então nesse caso o sugeria um Nobel para o Michael Moore também  
Os Nobel devem ser actos e não pensamentos (ou conferências), quando há uma relação de causa/efeito, uma intervenção que tenha salvo milhares de vidas  

Se for pela questão da guerra qualquer presidente que não tenha Condolezzas ou Ashcrofts ou Cheneys e não seja um Bush é um potencial candidato a Nobel


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2007 às 00:21)

O filme não vi, mas tive oportunidade de ler o livro "uma verdade inconveniente", e tentar perceber e ter alguma opinião sobre as possíveis intenções do sr Al Gore.

O livro chama a atenção para questões importantes, faz pensar com algumas situações criticas e factos. Não acho que é por ele ter sido vice-presidente e ter se candidatado nos EUA que constitua qqer problema, desde que os argumentos e fundametos sejam válidos ou tenham alguma lógica os seus textos. É importante não criar preconceitos à partida que possam influênciar uma opinião isenta e sincera.
Fala de assuntos como energias renováveis, consumo excessivo de recursos energéticos a nivel mundial, poluição a vários niveis - alertar para isto é importante.

Há coisas que concordo no livro, outras acho exageradas e algumas são mesmo contraditórias, mas o saldo final é positivo. 

Ao livro em si, não gostei da estrutura. Tem partes exclusivas a falar sobre ele e sobre a sua família: sinceramente não gosto, não que as pessoas não possam falar de algum acontecimento da sua vida que entre no contexto, mas desta forma achei excessivo, chegavam a ser 4 folhas (com 3 colunas de texto cada) exclusivas para tal e sem ponto de contexto a ligar, repetindo-se esta espécie de saga familiar ao longo do livro com outras histórias familiares, em secções de 2 a 4 folhas. Isto penso que tem a ver com a sua tendência para a política, mostrar a família, como nas campanhas, dar credibilidade... eu pelo contrário interesso-me nestes casos, pelos dados cientificos, pelo rigor e não com as atribulações familiares. 
Depois existem alguns gráficos, que não estam devidamente identificados os valores da escala, apenas a linha do gráfico mas sem podermos saber se refere a valores de grande amplitude ou apenas um pequeno cenário ampliado. 
Utiliza as chamadas frases de choque; ou seja, uma frase que ocupa duas folhas com letras garridas a mostrar a importância de tal. 

Talvez por estar acostumado a outro tipo de livros, livros mais técnicos,  onde o rigor cientifico está em primeiro lugar, onde os factos são aprensentados como tal, e se dúvidas existem estam lá registadas, achei este livro um pouco vazio.

Mas a intensão do livro talvez seja mesmo a de ir de encontro ao público em geral, utilizando muitas fotos, com frases em grande destaque sem aprofundar demasiado e assim todo o livro tem um objectivo, explicar em traços gerais e de forma muito ligeira o que se esta a passar no mundo e as suas possiveis implicações.

Dificilmente o utilizaria como fonte de dados...

Quanto ao Prémio Nobel da Paz, não sei se será o mais indicado...


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 10:52)

Uma palhaçada é o que eu penso  
Deveria de existir um Nobel do Ambiente e aí sim o srº Al Gore estaria atrás da fila   
E a existir ia para a GreenPeace e é como o minho diz o esforço é compensado pelos actos, dedicação e anos de luta e não passa de uma campanha de marketing...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2007 às 11:52)

Ele vai cá estar dia 8 de Fevereiro pelas palavras da Quercus.

"11 DIAS PELO CLIMA  

29 | Janeiro de 2007 
Lisboa

Quercus promove um conjunto de iniciativas entre o início da Conferência Mundial do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas em Paris a 29 de Janeiro e a vinda de Al Gore a Lisboa a 8 de Fevereiro 

A Quercus irá desenvolver um conjunto de iniciativas diárias para alertar os portugueses spbre as alterações climáticas, tema que considera ser um dos mais pertinentes em termos ambientais e económicos às escalas nacional e mundial. As iniciativas incluem acções de sensibilização (dia 29 de Janeiro na Ilha Terceira (Açores) estão já previstos vários colóquios), a divulgação de dois estudos e uma proposta sobre o cumprimento do Protocolo de Quioto por Portugal, o anúncio de parcerias com municípios, programas dedicados a uma intervenção mais directa por parte da população (através da rubrica Minuto Verde no programa “Bom Dia Portugal” da RTP1). Dia 2 de Fevereiro acompanharemos em detalhe a divulgação do relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas. A 8 de Fevereiro estaremos no Museu da Electricidade na conferência de Al Gore."

http://www.quercus.pt/scid/webquercus/defaultEventViewOne.asp?eventsID=32


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 11:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ele vai cá estar dia 8 de Fevereiro pelas palavras da Quercus.
> 
> "11 DIAS PELO CLIMA
> 
> ...




Pois vai...já tentei informação sobre a inscrição para a conferencia mas parece que é só para uns VIPs especiais...


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ele vai cá estar dia 8 de Fevereiro pelas palavras da Quercus.
> 
> "11 DIAS PELO CLIMA
> 
> ...



Vamos todos para lá atirar-lhe ovos podres!!!


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 12:28)

O debate do aquecimento global tem 3 problemas graves , que quanto a mim inviabilizaram para sempre o debate, sem possibilidade de retorno.

*1) Políticos*
Este é um debate que deveria sempre manter-se na esfera cientifica. Quando entra na arena política, está tudo destruido, deixou de ser cientifico e passou a ser uma guerra de camisolas e bandeiras, entre esquerda e direita e liberais ou não liberais (liberal no sentido clássico e económico). 
Historicamente, os principais responsáveis por essa situação foram sectores ligados à esquerda e principalmente extrema esquerda, aqui e em todo o mundo. Nas últimas décadas o ambientalismo sempre foi uma causa mediática, as manifestações, os protestos, os bloqueios, etc,etc. E são quase sempre os mesmos grupos que ora se manifestam contra uma central nuclear, ora destroem parte duma cidade numa manifestação contra a globalização.
Hoje em dia 95% das pessoas que falam e escrevem sobre o aquecimento global servem-se simplesmente dele para luta politica, situação que se agravou substancialmente a partir do momento em que Bush não assinou Quioto.  Na verdade estas pessoas estão-se nas tintas para o aquecimento global, a luta é simplesmente politica e o aquecimento global é uma arma de arremesso. Iniciada esta guerra, do outro lado das barricadas organizam-se as fileiras e responde-se hoje em dia da mesma forma com radicalismo negacionista.  Somos hoje permanentemente bombardeados com informações e estudos vindos dos dois lados da barricada, deixando o comum cidadão confuso e cada vez mais na dúvida.
Dito isto, o Al Gore, para mim representa o expoente máximo dessa intomissão política num debate que deveria ser cientifico. Por muitas boas e genuinas razões e preocupações que ele eventualmente tenha, os anti-corpos politicos que ele gera em nada ajudam, antes pioram, e muito. 
Pessoalmente, aqui há uns anos eu até gostava do homem, no tempo do Clinton. Mas hoje em dia, pelas razões acima citadas, não o aprecio mesmo nada. E desde que no ano passado li uma entrevista dele em que ele subtilmente se considerava uma especie de Winston Churchill desta geração no seu combate contra o aquecimento global a minha opinião sobre a sua personalidade caiu a pique.

*2) O Alarmismo*
O segundo problema do debate sobre aquecimento global é o alarmismo. Neste aspecto, a grande responsabilidade é dos media, que adoram duas coisas: 
- alarmismo
- jornalismo de causas. 
Mas o alarmismo em todo o tipo de eventos causa muitos estragos à própria causa. Quer seja no aquecimento global quer seja noutra coisa qualquer como uma gripe das aves. As pessoas ouvem tantas e tantas vezes falar de cenários apocalipticos que acabam por se cansar, desinteressar e tendem a menorizar a sua importância, ou mesmo desprezar de todo o assunto. 

*3) A ciência mediática*
Intimamente relacionado com o ponto 2) surge a ciência mediática. Vivemos hoje em dia numa sociedade demasiado alarmista e mediática, e a própria ciência afundou-se nesse pantano. 
Como qualquer estudo alarmista tem um enorme e imediato eco na comunicação para uma audiência global, a tendência de muitos cientistas é produzirem relatórios alarmistas, por variadas razões, umas nobres, outras nem tanto, coisas tão simples como quererem mais notoriedade para si prórios, ou mais usual, para receberem mais fundos que sustentem o seu trabalho e o das suas instituições. Qualquer estudo alarmista tem de imediato direito a milhares de páginas de jornal. Um estudo não alarmista passa completamente despercebido.



É por isto tudo que cada dia que passa cada vez mais gente se junta às fileiras dos "negacionistas". Pelas razões politicas que apontei no ponto 1) mas também porque cada vez mais as pessoas estão cansadas deste assunto e destas guerras. 
Quem fica a perder com tudo isso, é o debate cientifico própriamente dito.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> O debate do aquecimento global tem 3 problemas graves , que quanto a mim inviabilizaram para sempre o debate, sem possibilidade de retorno.
> 
> *1) Políticos*
> Este é um debate que deveria sempre manter-se na esfera cientifica. Quando entra na arena política, está tudo destruido, deixou de ser cientifico e passou a ser uma guerra de camisolas e bandeiras, entre esquerda e direita e liberais ou não liberais (liberal no sentido clássico e económico).
> ...




Vince!!!!!  FABULOSA análise/ponto de vista!!!!    Até conseguiste que me arrepiasse ao ler este magnífico post!
Completamente de acordo!!  

Tu não serás político nem nada não??


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:44)

Vince para a presidência!!   





> Tu não serás político nem nada não??



Oh kim tás a insultar o Vince?


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 12:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tu não serás político nem nada não??



Não, eu trabalho  , sou informático.


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Fev 2007 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> *Não, eu trabalho*  , sou informático.



   

És colega do Minho prontos, vocês os dois podiam juntamente com o ajrebelo montar uma empresa de meteoinformáticos!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 14:06)

Vince disse:


> O debate do aquecimento global tem 3 problemas graves , que quanto a mim inviabilizaram para sempre o debate, sem possibilidade de retorno.
> 
> *2) O Alarmismo*
> O segundo problema do debate sobre aquecimento global é o alarmismo. Neste aspecto, a grande responsabilidade é dos media, que adoram duas coisas:
> ...




Não entrando muito no ponto 1, porque realmente são politiquises...no entanto não quero deixar de referir que são os politicos que tomam as decisões em relação as alterações climaticas...É muito bonito "o poupar", o "reciclar", mas no fundo são as industrias, sector energetico e o sector transportes que cabe muita da poluição no nosso país...e a esses só o estado pode fazer algo para mudar mentalidade/politicas.

Quanto ao ponto 2 - alarmismo- a culpa vai inteiramente para os jornalistas...Quando se ouve nas televisões, jornais, as maiores calinadas sobre alterações climaticas e sobre as próprias noticias de meteorologia. Em portugal não existe jornalismo ciêntifico. Existem talvez 1 ou 2 jornalistas mais aptos....

O ponto 3 está intimamente ligado com o 2...No entanto só quero deixar uma opinião que acho que toda a gente de acordo....
O mundo como está não pode continuar: aumento da poluição, recursos a ser destruidos, etc, etc...Se o alarmismo do aquecimento global ajudar a reduzir os atentados que se tem feito contra o planeta, eu cá sinceramente não me importo.


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 14:46)

bemm concluíndo é tudo uma fantochada, bom Discurso Vince  
Gostava que houvesse outro Marquês do Pombal.. sabem que entre muitas coisas foi inovador na gestão de catástrofes, utilizando métodos e processos que ainda são hoje exmplo para muitos gabinetes de crise ao nível mundial.


----------



## Mago (2 Fev 2007 às 15:59)

dj_alex disse:


> (...)No entanto só quero deixar uma opinião que acho que toda a gente de acordo....
> O mundo como está não pode continuar: aumento da poluição, recursos a ser destruidos, etc, etc...Se o alarmismo do aquecimento global ajudar a reduzir os atentados que se tem feito contra o planeta, eu cá sinceramente não me importo.



Estou muito de acordo com esta parte... , mesmo metendo pelo meio politiquices mas falando-se nas questões ambientais já desperta muitas consciências, se se ficar numa penumbra de silencio penso que os efeitos serão negativos.

O documentário ou filme que vi do Al Gore seja aproveitamento politico ou não na minha optica não é nenhuma "fantochada" pelo contrário são documentários como este que se poderão sensibilizar a elevar-nos a qualidade de vida e salvaguardar o futuro de todos os seres vivos que o nosso planeta alberga. Fiquei admirado Seringador com formação em especialização em Ordenamento Território, e Gestão Riscos Naturais classificar isto como "fantochada".


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 23:19)

dj_alex disse:


> O ponto 3 está intimamente ligado com o 2...No entanto só quero deixar uma opinião que acho que toda a gente de acordo....
> O mundo como está não pode continuar: aumento da poluição, recursos a ser destruidos, etc, etc...Se o alarmismo do aquecimento global ajudar a reduzir os atentados que se tem feito contra o planeta, eu cá sinceramente não me importo.




É isso Alex, o mundo está demasiado obcecado com a questão do aquecimento global, enquanto as florestas e os ecossistemas são destruídos todos os dias. Para mim são tão maus da fita a China e os Estados Unidos como todos os países que permitem que a indústria madeireira destrua aquilo de mais precioso que temos  
Preocupa-me muito mais o desaparecimento da Amazónia, a subida de 1 metro da água do mar... olhem para a próxima não construam em cima das dunas


----------



## filipept (3 Fev 2007 às 11:01)

Isto por vezes é mais complicado do que parece. Nas ciencias sociais, e em particular nas ciencias politicas, é muito dificil objectivar pois estamos a lidar com pessoas o que cria milhões de variáveis, não nos é possível ir para laboratório e EUREKA consegui a solução da "governança" mundial (até porque eu pessoalmente não acredito nela no sistema actual). Existem ideologias que são seguidas como o realismo, multilateralismo,liberalismo, etc. 
Por vezes a explicação está na nossa história, e eu penso que se formos investigar a sério encontraremos na história explicação para o que se está a passar. 
Segundo este novo relatório do IPCC, existem 90% de possibilidades de vir a acontecer aquilo que eles estão a prever. Mas eles estão a utilizar modelos para prever, como sabemos os modelos valem o que valem e raramente funcionam a longo prazo


----------



## Rafael Santos (3 Fev 2007 às 13:19)

*Como disse em outro forum*

Acredito em sensacionalismo, mas prefiro não esperar para crer em tais estudos..


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2007 às 13:23)

dj_alex disse:


> É muito bonito "o poupar", o "reciclar", mas no fundo são as industrias, sector energetico e o sector transportes que cabe muita da poluição no nosso país...e a esses só o estado pode fazer algo para mudar mentalidade/politicas.



Certo, são os politicos que tomam decisões, mas às vezes é preciso olhar fundo nas decisões para perceber se são boas politicas ou se são apenas marketing e propaganda. Por exemplo, relativamente a Quioto, os americanos pelo menos foram sinceros, disseram que não assinavam porque prejudicava a economia e o protocolo não resolve problema nenhum. E é verdade, Quioto na verdade não resolve problema nenhum, porque ficando de fora dos limites países em desenvolvimento, em especial a China e a India, as emissões que os signatários conseguirem reduzir nunca cobrem as emissões crescentes destes países. Não estou a criticar Quioto, que até tem boas ideias, como o mercado de carbono, mas o que é um facto é que não resolve nada, quando muito é um bom princípio, mas que precisa urgentemente de ser repensado.

Voltando à politica, por exemplo o nosso Governo está apostado em ser um país modelo em energias alternativas. Muito bem, mas há dois problemas. O mesmo governo há poucos meses decidiu manter artificialmente as tarifas de energia eléctrica abaixo do custo real, estando a acumular o diferencial num défice que alguém terá que pagar. Ora, do ponto de vista da eficiência energética a pior coisa que se pode fazer é consumirmos energia abaixo do custo real da mesma. Outro problema com a aposta na energia alternativa é a de que esta é mais cara, e terá impactos na nossa competitividade. Como sabes, Portugal está numa situação já muito complicada, será que temos mesmo que ser lideres e modelos da Europa neste assunto ? Que custos terá isso na nossa economia e competitividade ? E depois há sempre a dose habitual de propaganda. Diz-se que se quer fazer, que se vai fazer. Mas eu por exemplo ficaria mais descansado se visse o Socrates a tomar a decisão dificil de mandar construir a barragem de Sabor ou mesmo repensar de novo Foz Coa, em vez de ver o mesmo Socrates a prometer que vai apostar nas hidricas. Entre as promessas e a realidade vai uma grande distância.

A mesma observação sobre a propaganda pode ser feita com Al Gore, que desde os anos setenta e oitenta sempre defendeu causas ambientais, mas posteriormente quando Al Gore foi vice presidente dos EUA durante 8 anos, não se lhe conhecem grandes decisões práticas ou revoluções  nesta área enquanto foi dirigente do país.



dj_alex disse:


> O mundo como está não pode continuar: aumento da poluição, recursos a ser destruidos, etc, etc...Se o alarmismo do aquecimento global ajudar a reduzir os atentados que se tem feito contra o planeta, eu cá sinceramente não me importo.



Aqui estamos todos de acordo. A minha opinião há muitos anos sobre este assunto é a de que todos os produtos que são produzidos devem conter no seu custo todas as externalidades negativas como a poluição. Fala-se há muitos anos da ideia do poluidor/pagador, básicamente é isso. 

Para perceberes melhor a ideia, olhemos por exemplo para 3 formas de produzir  energia:

- central eólica
- central térmica
- central nuclear

Destas 3,a eólica é a mais cara, e a nuclear a mais barata. Mas isso está errado, porque se se incorporasse no custo da energia térmica a externalidade poluição, esta se calhar ficaria ao mesmo preço da eólica. E a nuclear ? A nuclear não gera quase nenhuma poluição, mas tem associado outra externalidade, o risco, por muito reduzido que seja, tornaria esta forma de energia muito mais cara que todas as outras. E como se calcula o risco, simples, os seguros calculam risco todos os dias. Na prática nenhuma seguradora assumiria o risco duma central nuclear, quem o faz são os países. Mas o custo desse risco não está incorporado no preço final da energia nuclear, mas deveria estar. E na verdade se a energia nuclear tivesse que pagar esse risco, imagina, um prémio de seguro anual, essa forma de energia seria tão cara que ninguém a poderia utilizar.

Olhando para o mercado de carbono do protocolo de Quioto, para mim é uma excelente ideia e que funciona, básicamente do exemplo que eu te dei, o mercado de carbono é uma forma da central térmica pagar a tal externalidade da poluição. 

Mas eu acho que tem que ser implementado um sistema para todo o tipo de poluição, não faz sentido que emissões duma central térmica sejam pagas desta forma, e que por exemplo outro tipo de poluição não o seja, por exemplo descargas poluentes para rios, produção que gera residuos perigosos, risco de acidentes, etc,etc. 

Ou seja, tudo o que é actividade produtiva tem que ter um custo ambiental associado, e tudo isso teria que ser feito a uma escala global, e não apenas sobre as emissões, mas sobre todo o tipo de poluição. Esquecer o aquecimento global e a confusão em que este se tornou. Estabelecer isto como uma politica ambiental global, é sobre a poluição e não sobre o aquecimento global. Tem a ver com contabilizar o impacto daquilo que fazemos ao ambiente, quer este aqueça quer não.

E como é que se pode controlar isto a uma escala global ? Talvez não seja dificil, ontem o Chirac na apresentação do relatório do IPCC disse uma coisa que vem de encontro a isto, que se os EUA não aderissem a Quioto, os produtos americanos exportados para a Europa teriam que ser taxados com um valor equivalente ao custo das emissões da produção desses produtos por cá. Parece-me um bom princípio, mas como disse, deveria ser para todas as  externalidades negativas, e não apenas para as emissões.

E finalmente,  tudo isso tem implicações económicas como deves calcular. Muitos produtos ficarão mais caros, consome-se menos, a economia mundial retrai-se, aumenta o desemprego,etc,etc, e aí voltamos à tua observação inicial do "é muito bonito". Quem estará disposto a assumir isso ? Quantos de nós estão dispostos a pagar mais pelos produtos, pela energia, usarmos menos o automóvel, o ar condicionado, etc,etc porque ficarão mais caros ?
E qual é o impacto disso nos países em desenvolvimento ? Eles tem tanto direito de poderem crescer e poluir como nós tivemos nos últimos 2 séculos. Eles não podem continuar a andar de bicicleta e nós de automovel. É um grande dilema, porque se os deixas de fora como o protocolo de Quioto deixou, na prática não se resolve problema nenhum....

É sobre isto tudo que os grandes lideres mundiais se tem que debrucar. Gostei bastante da intervenção do Chirac ontem, ele propôs a criação duma especie de ONU para esta área. Parece-me um bom passo, mas se olharmos para a própria ONU, se calhar também não resolve nada como é costume.


----------



## filipept (3 Fev 2007 às 14:31)

Vince disse:


> A mesma observação sobre a propaganda pode ser feita com Al Gore, que desde os anos setenta e oitenta sempre defendeu causas ambientais, mas posteriormente quando Al Gore foi vice presidente dos EUA durante 8 anos, não se lhe conhecem grandes decisões práticas ou revoluções  nesta área enquanto foi dirigente do país.



Temos que ver que nos USA existe o sistema de cheks and balances (freios e contrapesos), isto é, o congresso também tem peso nas decisões da politica interna e externa. No caso de Kyoto, Bill Clinton já tinha concordado mas foi o congresso que não aprovou, aliás nem foi a votação porque verificou-se que estavam quase todos contra.
Não estou a defender o Al Gore ou Bill Clinton, até porque me posiciono numa area diferente, mas a minha posição nada conta quando estou a analisar a politicaext.


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 14:58)

Vince disse:


> Certo, são os politicos que tomam decisões, mas às vezes é preciso olhar fundo nas decisões para perceber se são boas politicas ou se são apenas marketing e propaganda. Por exemplo, relativamente a Quioto, os americanos pelo menos foram sinceros, disseram que não assinavam porque prejudicava a economia e o protocolo não resolve problema nenhum. E é verdade, Quioto na verdade não resolve problema nenhum, porque ficando de fora dos limites países em desenvolvimento, em especial a China e a India, as emissões que os signatários conseguirem reduzir nunca cobrem as emissões crescentes destes países. Não estou a criticar Quioto, que até tem boas ideias, como o mercado de carbono, mas o que é um facto é que não resolve nada, quando muito é um bom princípio, mas que precisa urgentemente de ser repensado.
> 
> Voltando à politica, por exemplo o nosso Governo está apostado em ser um país modelo em energias alternativas. Muito bem, mas há dois problemas. O mesmo governo há poucos meses decidiu manter artificialmente as tarifas de energia eléctrica abaixo do custo real, estando a acumular o diferencial num défice que alguém terá que pagar. Ora, do ponto de vista da eficiência energética a pior coisa que se pode fazer é consumirmos energia abaixo do custo real da mesma. Outro problema com a aposta na energia alternativa é a de que esta é mais cara, e terá impactos na nossa competitividade. Como sabes, Portugal está numa situação já muito complicada, será que temos mesmo que ser lideres e modelos da Europa neste assunto ? Que custos terá isso na nossa economia e competitividade ? E depois há sempre a dose habitual de propaganda. Diz-se que se quer fazer, que se vai fazer. Mas eu por exemplo ficaria mais descansado se visse o Socrates a tomar a decisão dificil de mandar construir a barragem de Sabor ou mesmo repensar de novo Foz Coa, em vez de ver o mesmo Socrates a prometer que vai apostar nas hidricas. Entre as promessas e a realidade vai uma grande distância.
> 
> ...



Quioto é um príncipio. Temos de começar por algum lado. Porquê Portugal se aventurar nisto das energias renováveis? Porque portugal é um petroleo-dependente. A energia de Portugal é mais de 95% importada. Qqer alteração no preço do crude internacional deixa-nos a fazer contas à vida. 
E se os EUA ou China não assinam, deve seguir na mesma, por algum lado tem de começar, e não podemos sempre nos regermos pelo que os EUA façam ou deixem de fazer; devemos apenas fazer o que acharmos melhor. 
Todas as alterações devem ser realizadas de forma progressiva.
Por falar no Sr. Chirac é bom saber que ele pensa dessa forma construtiva; pena é pensar que a França é dos paises que menos têm investido em eólica e fotovoltaica, só pensam no nuclear... e já agora, podiam dar o exemplo reduzindo a quantidade de luz nas grandes cidades como Paris, muita desnecesssária.
Al Gore, é como o filipept disse, mesmo o governo tendo as intenções o chumbo do comgresso não deu margem para seguir em frente.


----------



## Seringador (5 Fev 2007 às 12:39)

Mago disse:


> Fiquei admirado Seringador com formação em especialização em Ordenamento Território, e Gestão Riscos Naturais classificar isto como "fantochada".



Classificar a nomeação para o Nobel da Paz é uma fantochada  e o filme MAIS dele " Al Gore", acho que é um filme para o Marketing com situações actuais e reais!
E é por ter essa formação é que classifico isto uma fantochada, pq o filme pode ser didático mas,não veio acrescentar nada de novo além disso já se discute á decadas este tema, sem nenhuma acção prática global. 
Por isso na minha opinião é uma brilhantejogada de Marketing, nunca ninguém tinha feito um filme deste género, só gostava de ver o €€ do total das receitas para quem produziu o filme e os direitos de autor 
Agora por ter participado numa acção falar de nóbel é uma FANTOCHADA MAGO...


----------



## filipept (5 Fev 2007 às 14:55)

Nomear Al Gore para nobel da paz é muito exagerado, penso que é preciso fazer mais para merecer essa distinção, houveram muitas pessoas que mereciam essa distinção e que nunca foram distinguidas ou pelo menos  nomeadas, mas também não desitiram do seu trabalho por issso. 
Agora, é necessário alertar para a poluição, pois gosto de viver num mundo limpo. As pesoas devem ter consciencia que isto é a nossa casa e que a partilhamos com milhões de pessoas.

P.S: a subida do nível do mar, eu sempre ouvi dizer que o mar vinha buscar o que era dele, portanto não me surpreende.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Fev 2007 às 17:26)

Pouca gente sabe, mas o Al Gore esteve hoje em Lisboa.

O acesso à conferencia era por convite...eu bem tentei arranjar um na candonga, mas não consegui....  



> Al Gore partilhou hoje, em Lisboa, as suas «verdades inconvenientes» com uma plateia de políticos, empresários, administradores, investigadores, ambientalistas ou simples «VIP» que se juntaram para ouvir o apelo do ex-vice-presidente norte-americano à mobilização pelo planeta.
> Na conferência, a que só um convite dava acesso, Al Gore revisitou ao vivo e a cores as principais mensagens do filme «Uma verdade inconveniente», com que lançou uma mediática cruzada em prol de uma acção imediata contra o aquecimento global.
> 
> Entre os políticos e ex-responsáveis políticos que preenchiam muitos dos lugares da área VIP no Museu da Electricidade encontravam-se nomes como o ministro do Ambiente, Francisco Nunes Correia, o presidente da Câmara de Lisboa, Carmona Rodrigues, e o ex-autarca Pedro Santana Lopes, o dirigente do Bloco de Esquerda Francisco Louçã, o ministro da Administração Interna, António Costa, a ex-ministra da Saúde Maria de Belém, o ex-deputado social-democrata e actual assessor do presidente da República para a área do Ambiente, Jorge Moreira da Silva, o deputado e ex-secretário de Estado do Ambiente José Eduardo Martins ou o ex-ministro social-democrata José Luís Arnaut.
> ...



fonte:http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=261986


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 17:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Pouca gente sabe, mas o Al Gore esteve hoje em Lisboa.
> 
> O acesso à conferencia era por convite...eu bem tentei arranjar um na candonga, mas não consegui....
> 
> ...



Até parece que o homem veio camuflado!  

Será que o voo dele é daqueles da CIA, que estiveram portodo o lado e ninguém os viu .

Assim é que movimentam os que de alguma forma manipulam... em quase segredo e escolhendo a dedo de quem se vão rodear  

Pensem nisto... se quiserem


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 12:41)

Bem ressuscitando a discussão e como sou da opinião de que não passou de uma excelente oportunidade de $$$ e Markting, pq o exemplo deve de vir de cima o que mais uma vez não é o caso        

também tem de cobrar € 175,000.00 por encontro para paggar tais contas 
http://www.tennesseepolicy.org/main/article.php?article_id=367

Al Gore’s Personal Energy Use Is His Own “Inconvenient Truth”

Gore’s home uses more than 20 times the national average


Last night, Al Gore’s global-warming documentary, An Inconvenient Truth, collected an Oscar for best documentary feature, but the Tennessee Center for Policy Research has found that Gore deserves a gold statue for hypocrisy. 

Gore’s mansion, located in the posh Belle Meade area of Nashville, consumes more electricity every month than the average American household uses in an entire year, according to the Nashville Electric Service (NES).

In his documentary, the former Vice President calls on Americans to conserve energy by reducing electricity consumption at home.

The average household in America consumes 10,656 kilowatt-hours (kWh) per year, according to the Department of Energy. In 2006, Gore devoured nearly 221,000 kWh—more than 20 times the national average.
Last August alone, Gore burned through 22,619 kWh—guzzling more than twice the electricity in one month than an average American family uses in an entire year. As a result of his energy consumption, Gore’s average monthly electric bill topped $1,359. 

Since the release of An Inconvenient Truth, Gore’s energy consumption has increased from an average of 16,200 kWh per month in 2005, to 18,400 kWh per month in 2006. 
Gore’s extravagant energy use does not stop at his electric bill. Natural gas bills for Gore’s mansion and guest house averaged $1,080 per month last year. 

“As the spokesman of choice for the global warming movement, Al Gore has to be willing to walk the walk, not just talk the talk, when it comes to home energy use,” said Tennessee Center for Policy Research President Drew Johnson.

In total, Gore paid nearly $30,000 in combined electricity and natural gas bills for his Nashville estate in 2006.


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 13:42)

Seringador disse:


> Bem ressuscitando a discussão e como sou da opinião de que não passou de uma excelente oportunidade de $$$ e Markting, pq o exemplo deve de vir de cima o que mais uma vez não é o caso
> 
> também tem de cobrar € 175,000.00 por encontro para paggar tais contas
> http://www.tennesseepolicy.org/main/article.php?article_id=367
> ...



Metam aqui bem os olhos! Ou será que haja quem acredite ser este tipo de notícias uma calunia e uma montagem?  
Isso "cheirava-se" logo no ar. Não sei porquê mas a conversa deste tipo nunca me _tocou_  .
Os hipócritas são assim mesmo, lobos vestidos com pele de cordeiro. Vale uma aposta como esta notícia não tem destaque algum nos meios de difusão?  
Não sou tão categórico como o Seringador, ao ponto de nem querer ver o seu documentário, mas também não é por o visionar que fico com algum vírus. Em muitas situações é bom conhecer a opinião e as tácticas do "inimigo", esta é uma delas!   

Agora um pequeno aparte e como reflexão, já viram bem que os candidatos à presidencia dos EUA parece que são escolhidos a dedo, quanto mais hipócritas melhor? Será esta uma condição _sine qua non_ para tal cargo?  

Mais uma vez... :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: (cada vez gosto mais destes smiles )


----------



## dj_alex (1 Mar 2007 às 16:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Os hipócritas são assim mesmo, lobos vestidos com pele de cordeiro. Vale uma aposta como esta notícia não tem destaque algum nos meios de difusão?
> Não sou tão categórico como o Seringador, ao ponto de nem querer ver o seu documentário, mas também não é por o visionar que fico com algum vírus. Em muitas situações é bom conhecer a opinião e as tácticas do "inimigo", esta é uma delas!
> 
> Agora um pequeno aparte e como reflexão, já viram bem que os candidatos à presidencia dos EUA parece que são escolhidos a dedo, quanto mais hipócritas melhor? Será esta uma condição _sine qua non_ para tal cargo?
> ...



Boas Kim!!
Que exagero...o "inimigo"...    

Eu o que vi do documentário e o que a "Piriquita" deixou entender   acho que o documentário não está assim a barbaridade que vcs dizem estar

Tem algumas verdades, e alguma manipulação, mas sinceramente do que vi estava a espera de maior manipulação.

Foi como já disse, se a "febre" do aquecimento global levar a uma redução dos gases poluentes, por mim não tenho qualquer problema nisso...

Porque acho que o Mundo como o temos hoje, não pode continuar....


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 16:47)

Ola
Bem nao quero saber o que esse senhor ( Gore) ganha com isso, quem vai facturar com as ideologias do aquecimento global nem me importo que se façam fortunas com isso. É um pouco tipico em nós portugueses olhar-mos mais para o que os outros ganham e menos para o que os outros fazem.

Para mim o importante é a chamar atenção para respeitar-mos o nosso planeta, proteger-mos o ambiente, valorizar-mos as nossas florestas, o nosso mar, as nossas montanhas, a vida animal, a flora e os outros seres biologicos que no fundo também são donos desta enorme massa redonda com água e que por vezes esquece-mos deles.

O grande capital , normalmente é que nao vai muito em ondas ambientalistas mas sim em ondas macro-económicas, esses sim têm largos interesses, e têm alergias a assinar protocolos de defesa ambiental e penso que nem preciso dar exemplos.

Falo isto sem defender teorias de aquecimentos nem arrefecimentos mas na qualidade de alguém que sentes fascinio pelas causas naturais e ambientais.

Venham Al Gores e Outros com as mesmas leituras...


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 16:56)

bem

o bla, bla, bla... do costume acham mesmo que vai fazer a diferença... 
prefiro o ditado " não olhes par o que eu faço mas sim para o que u digo" e enquanto isso fica tudo na mesma e vai continuar....   

O exemplo tem de vri de cima senão fica-se na mesma, fala-se, fala-se mas não fazem nada...

reprovo totalmente o Sr. Al Gore, desculpem-me, pq não gosto de hipócrisia e muito menos de Lacaios.... 

ele deve de pensar que todos os povos são ignorantes como os americanos....
não quero ir nesta onda, podemos ir por outros caminhos sem ser só publicidade, mas "cada cabeça sua sentença"


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 17:46)

Seringador disse:


> bem
> 
> o bla, bla, bla... do costume acham mesmo que vai fazer a diferença...
> prefiro o ditado " não olhes par o que eu faço mas sim para o que u digo" e enquanto isso fica tudo na mesma e vai continuar....
> ...



Apoiadíssimo!!!!

Abaixo o Mago Abaixo o AlGore! E viva EU!   

Não a sério, eu também vejo que o planeta está um caos, alias só não vê quem não quer, eu até sou capaz de afirmar que o que hoje se tenta fazer, apenas em alguns locais é certo, já chega tarde e o preço a pagar já ninguém nos tira de cima .
Agora uma coisa é certa, liderar uma determinada campanha ou acção tem grandes responsabilidades, e será sempre vergonhoso eu gritar aos 4 cantos do mundo "Vamos cuidar do planeta, vamos deixar de poluir, utilizemos as energias renováveis, etc" e depois ter uma central termoeléctrica e em casa atirar o lixo pela janela para o meio da rua!! Sejamos realistas e haja coerência e seriedade naquilo que defendemos. Este senhor não tem nada disto e fica-lhe mal. E sendo americano ainda lhe fica mais mal, já que os americanos são um dos povos mais mal vistos a nível mundial, tem de se esforçar 3 ou 4 vezes mais que os outros para ser credivel!


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 19:14)

Uma coisa é certa com esta campanha em massa do dito aquecimento ( exista ou não) é de sentir a sociedade um pouco mais sensivel às causas do ambiente e é isso que eu acho positivo. Seja o Al Gore charlatão ou não, venda o que vender pode sempre ter o seu efeito positivo até porque o seu filme/documentário tem algumas verdades e alertam a humanidade a ter um papel mais participativo e mais sensivel em questões ambientais.

Não está em causa se se gosta do Al Gore ou dos Americanos ou dos chineses ou dos Marroquinos, mas precisa-se iniciativa, alertas vermelhos, precisa-se de mexer nas consciências das sociedades. O Homem actualmente para chegar aos seus objectivos não olha a limites, são acidentes devastadores com fuel-oleos no mar, são emissoes de gases que alteram o natural quotidiano de outros seres vivos, são asneiras atrás de asneiras, o planeta precisa de despertar consciências e acho que todas as iniciativas do genero são um contributo.


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Mar 2007 às 19:16)

Numa coisa penso que estamos todos de acordo, que é o facto de que assim se poderá diminuir as emissões poluentes, que em nada beneficiam, nem ninguém, e nisso a posição do Al Gore é coincidente, pelo menos com a minha.
Acho também estranho que os dados dos consumos da casa do Al Gore sejam assim publicos. Será normal isto, ou também será qua haverá aqui manipulação de informação?


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 19:27)

Mago disse:


> Uma coisa é certa com esta campanha em massa do dito aquecimento ( exista ou não) é de sentir a sociedade um pouco mais sensivel às causas do ambiente e é isso que eu acho positivo. Seja o Al Gore charlatão ou não, venda o que vender pode sempre ter o seu efeito positivo até porque o seu filme/documentário tem algumas verdades e alertam a humanidade a ter um papel mais participativo e mais sensivel em questões ambientais.
> 
> Não está em causa se se gosta do Al Gore ou dos Americanos ou dos chineses ou dos Marroquinos, mas precisa-se iniciativa, alertas vermelhos, precisa-se de mexer nas consciências das sociedades. O Homem actualmente para chegar aos seus objectivos não olha a limites, são acidentes devastadores com fuel-oleos no mar, são emissoes de gases que alteram o natural quotidiano de outros seres vivos, são asneiras atrás de asneiras, o planeta precisa de despertar consciências e acho que todas as iniciativas do genero são um contributo.



apetece-me dizer com se diz algures numa sala deste país  " Muito bem, muito bem!",  mas a realidade é outra e eu estou contra este tipo de campanhas pq é que eles não utilizam o dinheiro para a investigação


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 19:34)

Seringador disse:


> apetece-me dizer com se diz algures numa sala deste país  " Muito bem, muito bem!",  mas a realidade é outra e eu estou contra este tipo de campanhas pq é que eles não utilizam o dinheiro para a investigação



A Investigação é importante, se vires o National Geographic existe muito trabalho em investigação não o suficiente claro, mas essa Investigação não cria o efeito de " abrir cabeças" de despertar as ditas consciências do povo.
Para as pessoas se mentalizar precisa-se de carregar muito na mesma tecla, para isso usa-se o mediatismo sim mas isso ja em tudo é assim, os "média" podem criar monstros em dias, podem também acabar com eles, em certos aspectos penso que neste pode ser um modo eficaz e útil. Filmes, noticias, etc são sempre ferramentas com efeito persuasivo.


----------



## Seringador (2 Mar 2007 às 11:51)

Mago disse:


> A Investigação é importante, se vires o National Geographic existe muito trabalho em investigação não o suficiente claro, mas essa Investigação não cria o efeito de " abrir cabeças" de despertar as ditas consciências do povo.
> Para as pessoas se mentalizar precisa-se de carregar muito na mesma tecla, para isso usa-se o mediatismo sim mas isso ja em tudo é assim, os "média" podem criar monstros em dias, podem também acabar com eles, em certos aspectos penso que neste pode ser um modo eficaz e útil. Filmes, noticias, etc são sempre ferramentas com efeito persuasivo.



Não digo o contrário mago, só não gosto quando vejo o marketing Americano entrar, pq o mesmo só pensa nos $$$ é assim lá é o unico país do mundo onde praticamente todas as teorias de MK são colocadas em prática e envolvendo a política então aí....

Mas que falem e discutam e façam notícias, não estou contra isso, mas sim simplesmente pelo oportunismos que existe por de trás


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2007 às 12:42)

Embora o próprio insista em dizer que não será candidato, há já muitos sites de apoio à candidatura de Al Gore para as presidenciais de 2008.Toda esta dedicação á causa do aquecimento global pode não passar de uma muito boa promoção dessa eventual candidatura.


----------



## Mago (2 Mar 2007 às 14:34)

Não sou um apoiante do Al Gore disconcordo do Americanismo que quer sempre impor  as suas ideologias no mundo por vezes não respeitando as outras de outros povos, mas estou convicto que se este senhor fosse presidente os Estados Unidos assinariam na hora o protocolo de Kioto, talvez o País e isto porque não me acredito que ele tivesse um volta-face seria um País com uma conduta ambiental mais própria do que tem hoje.


----------

